# Kidney Puncher Ni80



## zadiac (8/3/17)

@Kurt Yeo 

ETA on those wires bro? We need dem wires mate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam (8/3/17)

Tagging.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Yeo (9/3/17)

Incoming...hopefully early next week, if our Customs play ball

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/17)

@zadiac they should be appearing on the web site as soon as @Kurt Yeo pulls finger...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (9/3/17)

Kurt Yeo said:


> Incoming...hopefully early next week, if our Customs play ball



Thanks bud 





Rob Fisher said:


> @zadiac they should be appearing on the web site as soon as @Kurt Yeo pulls finger...
> View attachment 87750



Joh, Uncle Rob, you have enough now. Give us other folks a chance too........lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/17)

zadiac said:


> Thanks bud
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have plenty @zadiac! I got 100' spools... these are all yours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (9/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have plenty @zadiac! I got 100' spools... these are all yours!



Awesome! Thanks Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kurt Yeo (10/3/17)

On the site, ready to go. 

Nichrome 80 100ft Spool (Gauge: 24) 

Nichrome 80 100ft Spool (Gauge: 26) 

Nichrome 80 100ft Spool (Gauge: 28) 

Nichrome 80 250ft Spool (Gauge: 36) 

Nichrome 80 250ft Spool (Gauge: 38) 

Nichrome 80 30ft Spool (Gauge: 24) 

Nichrome 80 30ft Spool (Gauge: 26)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/3/17)

Kurt Yeo said:


> On the site, ready to go.
> 
> Nichrome 80 100ft Spool (Gauge: 24)
> 
> ...



No 22 gauge?


----------

